# Castalia Hatchery



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Talk about spoiled! 

My daughter's name was picked in the DNR lottery for a fishing trip to the Catalia Trout Hatchery. All 6 of us (wife and 4 kids) got to slay those trout. I used a St. Croix 4wt and went barbless. Sight fished and cast to large fish...managed to keep the little ones off for 3 of my 5 fish limit. Largest one was a 22" female full of eggs, nice heavy fish.

Oldest son used my 5wt to take one of his fish, and spinning tackle for the rest. Even my 4 yr old hammered them with his ultra-light. 

Good time!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I went to the hatchery last year. Those little ones are a pain lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a great place. A member on here works there who you probably met. Its a great place and cannot wait to see the facilities when its all said and done with the approval on spending the money to upgrade!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This was the first year I have put my name in for the lottery, I wasn't drawn. Maybe next year. Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried swinging huge streamers through there?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Got drawn for October. Looking forward to it.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

How do you get into the lottery?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

roliel said:


> How do you get into the lottery?


There was a link on the ODNR's web page for the lottery, that's how I found it.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Thats a great place. A member on here works there who you probably met. Its a great place and cannot wait to see the facilities when its all said and done with the approval on spending the money to upgrade!



Yes I did meet him...as a matter of fact, he is supposed to contact me so we can keep in touch. He would like to go Muskie fishing with me some time up on Clearfork.




> I went to the hatchery last year. Those little ones are a pain lol



With the barbless clowser minnow, the little ones would hit it and hold it for just a moment, then spit it. I would have 4-5 fish on in one cast, but simply not set the hook. Three of my 5 fish were in the 20" range...I just didn't set the hook till the large fish I was after hit it! Had two average fish set the hook on themselves and I had to land them.



> Has anyone tried swinging huge streamers through there?



Didn't throw anything larger than that little clowser, but my wife tied one of my weighted fireball leech's I use for salmon on her spinning outfit and threw it like a jig. She had a lot of hits...but only managed to hook one fish with it. I think a streamer is the way to go. That little minnow was the ticket...even though I did catch 3 of my 5 on a dry fly...fewer fish hit it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.h2otroutfitter.com/images/slump_buster_jpg_w300h225.jpg

Slump Buster. Ignore what they say, tie it on a #4 or #6 hook with magnum rabbit fur and a huge cone head.

Then go do this:










Yeah I'm holding her out... but not all THAT far


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Did "Her" come from Castailia?
R


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Gratz to several of you on winning that lottery... I've tried every year, even have had other relatives put in that aren't that into fishing... and I never win nor anyone I know! BAH! 

I get to fish at the trout camp plenty - and thats pretty much the similiar fish - so I justify my losses hoping that people are winning that would not normally have a chance to fish Cold Creek due to geographics. 

(But I am wickedly overdue!)


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

ohmc glad u had a good time, its great meeting people who love fishing as much as i do. i sent u a pm about possibly musky fishing. just want take the time to let everyone know that the hatchery will closed starting today thru next september. we just put the signs up today so no visiting hourts till next year, lottery will continue as normal.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

clayton, there will be no posting of little fish on little flies lol. plus everyone knows streamers dont work anyway


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RonT said:


> Did "Her" come from Castailia?
> R


I believe that fish came from the Elk River in WV.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

TheCream said:


> There was a link on the ODNR's web page for the lottery, that's how I found it.


cant find it...where do you look? thanks


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Look under the ODNR Fishing site. Go to ANGLER PROGRAMS, then to either Castailia FF Clinics (free) or Castailia Trout fishing lottery ($). If you choose the Learn to FF Clinics I'll see you there.
And yes, the backdrop gave away the (non) location. And...no big deal but I think that that is a male...just sayin'... 
R


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I believe that fish came from the Elk River in WV.


Sure did.

Twice!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Cold Creek gives up some beautiful fish... browns, brooks, rainbows, sm bass, northern pike, bowfin, to name a few of what i've caught there... favorite catch was probably the big kyped male last november... worth hitn the camp even if ur unlucky like me with the lottery.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Is there any public water on cold creek other than RIGHT THERE at the mouth of it?

If so, I might scoot over there ASAP and fish myself senseless. It's been almost 6 months since I had a trout rise for a dry. It makes me sad to say that


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Got a boat? Or...rent one and anchor just outside the RR bridge on the flats and cast big fuzzies into the channel. 
If you absolutely need to fish dry...the Leukons are on in the Upper Clear Fork. Tough fishin' though, spotty hatches and short duration.
R


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

RonT said:


> Got a boat? Or...rent one and anchor just outside the RR bridge on the flats and cast big fuzzies into the channel.
> If you absolutely need to fish dry...the Leukons are on in the Upper Clear Fork. Tough fishin' though, spotty hatches and short duration.
> R


Hmm. Definitely an idea. 

Also, do you mean flats as in fishable, like wade-able flats, anywhere on lake erie? I've hoped for them but been disappointed so far. 

Finally, when to fish? Now? That'd be nice


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

The Cold Creek channel is bordered by Wadeable "flats". I've bottomed out my 14' Sea nymph R (short shaft Evinrude) on these "flats" to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.
R


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh hell yeah. I know what I'm gonna go do next weekend!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet report from the Hatchery. Drve by there yesterday is under construction.


----------

